# So, now I'm working with Michael Wilton of Queensryche...



## Shannon (Sep 20, 2009)

...as his other guitarist! YEP! It's true. We're now writing & recording music for his other band, SOULBENDER & also for his impending solo album. This should problably take the rest of the year, but I'm stoked! You should hear some great stuff in 2010!


----------



## I_infect (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! So you're the 23 years old kid he mentioned in guitar world!!!Congrats!!


----------



## AySay (Sep 20, 2009)

That's awesome man! Congrats! You must be ecstatic, Wilton is a prog legend!!


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats man, and good luck with that!


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

Holy shit, how'd you get that spot?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 20, 2009)

No, the 23 year old kid would be parker lundgren who's the touring guitarist in queensryche. I'm the 34 year old guitarist who landed the soulbender & solo album gigs.

I landed the gig through a mutual friend & wilton has seen me play in my other bands. Its one of those right place, right time scenarios. Seems like we've hit it off. He's a super nice, humble guy & one terrific player that I have incredible respect for. So needless to say, I'm totally stoked to start writing & recording these albums.


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2009)

Shannon said:


> parker lundgren



, isn't he Blackmachine Nordstrand's cousin? Seriously though, what a name for a guitarist!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 20, 2009)

Nah, I believe he is the guitarist for geoff tate's solo band.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 21, 2009)

Fred said:


> , isn't he Blackmachine Nordstrand's cousin? Seriously though, what a name for a guitarist!











Awesome score though man, and epic congratulations  Can't wait to hear some music. Get with the making!


----------



## ToniS (Sep 21, 2009)

Blackmachine Nordstrand 

Congrats dude, that is sweeeet!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 9, 2009)

Shannon, aren't you also in OSDO?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 9, 2009)

That is really cool, I wish I had that kind of connections.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats, man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 11, 2009)

Like i said earlier...


Grats


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 11, 2009)

Hells Yeah!


----------

